# GCAS Fall Auction



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The GCAS Fall Auction will be held on Saturday, October 13, 2007 at the Oasis Golf and Conference Center. Here is the address and phone number for those who are interested in attending:

Oasis Golf and Conference Center
902 Loveland-Miamiville Road 
Loveland, OH 45140 
513-583-8383

I don't have the exact time for the auction but I think it starts around 10 or 11am and goes pretty much until 5ish. If someone has the correct times feel free to add them 

As usual, I am more than willing to carpool to the auction with other SWOAPEies from the Dayton area. If you want to carpool to the auction, send me a PM or e-mail and we can make plans.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Check in begins at 9am and the auction begins at 11am.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

For those who havent gone to a GCAS auction yet, this is one great event. Tons of bags and lots of cool fish and plants.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Matt,

Are you coming to the GCAS Auction ? If you are can you bring me some of the Generic Excel. Or is there any place in Cincinnati that we can buy it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will more than likely be at the auction. I will need the break from moving by then I'm sure. I don't know if there is anywhere in Cinci that has the Gluteraldehyde but I will make sure to go into Dayton and pick up a few gallons to distribute at the auction.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I would like to get a gallon myself.

Thanks Matt


----------

